
Ask HN: Does image optimisation affect browser memory usage? - razormouse
Does image optimisation actually affect memory usage of a web app, or just the initial download size?
Or to put it another way, once the browser has unpacked a compressed image, is the memory usage more down about dimensions of the image?
======
phillipseamore
Image optimization is crucial for the transmission of the image but once the
browser has decoded the image, and this is an educated guess, it lives in
memory for the rendering process as rgb(a) which you can calculate as (4 [for
16-bit] * width * height) bits.

~~~
razormouse
Thanks for the response. Yeah that is similar to what I had heard but wanted
to try and confirm.

